# Laphing Singing - "Be Prepared" from Disney's LION KING



## Laphin (Nov 25, 2013)

*Laphin Singing - "HELLFIRE" - from Disney's Hunchback of Notre Dame*

This song is "BE PREPARED" from Disney's THE LION KING
Scroll down to the bottom for the latest song in the subject line!
----------------------------------------------------------------
I was up last night at about 2am and needed something to sing.. I actually attempted a couple Christmas songs, but it just wasn't jiving with me at the moment... I ended up singing Be Prepared instead.
There's a video version in here as well, because after I sang it in my own way, I matched it up with the video just to see how terrible the lip syncing would be, and for the most part it matched up so I decided to keep video in as well!

I hope you enjoy it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12147879/


----------



## Demensa (Nov 26, 2013)

Sounding great, even if the song isn't really my thing.
Your enunciation is fantastic, (which is to be expected I guess, seeing that you do voice acting.)
You might want to consider making a single 'critique' thread  where you can post your work to. Saves you having to make a new thread every time.


----------



## Laphin (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks!  I've been voice acting for only about 1 year now.  This song.. I did not expect it to come out as well as it did.  I started singing it and I was like.. "Wow.. I think I can whip this out."  And it happened!
Thanks again for the compliments..   And take care!


----------

